# New Talent



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey ladies, I just wanted to show off my new talent!! (I normally make quivers) This is my first one, made to fit a Hoyt trykon.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

That is sweeeeet.. I've been showing that around and am betting you will be getting some orders!


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

JAG said:


> That is sweeeeet.. I've been showing that around and am betting you will be getting some orders!


Thanks JAG!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## Recurve Artemis (Mar 6, 2008)

*Beautiful!!*

Wow, that is amazing! That is talent. I can't even imagine where you start when you make something like this!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Dang girl that's awesome, are you going to start selling these as well? I've heard only good things about your quivers :thumb:


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

That is extremely impressive! It looks great.


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

z28melissa said:


> Dang girl that's awesome, are you going to start selling these as well? I've heard only good things about your quivers :thumb:


Yes! They are for sale. You can PM me for more info. I can also have embroidery done on them and you can have whatever pockets/pouches you want. The pockets on this one were customized to the new owner for her stabilizer and release. This case was ordered cuz they couldn't find a case that fit her bow very well. This one fits perfect! :wink:


----------



## ABlade (Aug 13, 2008)

I love it! Where can I see your quivers?


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

ABlade said:


> I love it! Where can I see your quivers?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=664324


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Awesome! Looks great - love all the accessory pockets you've added - very cool!


----------



## Lady Hunter (Jul 27, 2008)

Fantastic work! I will definately be ordering a quiver and case in the future. (as soon as I get more $$$)


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

Lady Hunter said:


> Fantastic work! I will definately be ordering a quiver and case in the future. (as soon as I get more $$$)


I will give discounts on mulitiple orders that are placed and paid at the same time:wink:


----------



## Lady Hunter (Jul 27, 2008)

Wheely said:


> I will give discounts on mulitiple orders that are placed and paid at the same time:wink:


Yummy!!! Will come up with what colors I want and PM you.


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

That's awesome. I made my own case and quiver, but your's looks really professional.

You should have a website.


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

tmvidalsgirl said:


> That's awesome. I made my own case and quiver, but your's looks really professional.
> 
> *You should have a website*.


THANKS!!

I think it is being worked on :noidea: Haven't heard anything for a while


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

:bump2:


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

When quiver and bowcase are ordered together, I pay shipping!:wink:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

You can make your own website for free at freewebs.com


That bow case looks really good too by the way!


----------



## atomic archer (Jun 14, 2008)

Really nice job! It's too bad we all have our cases already! You should also think about doing smaller sized ones for kids. Maybe you could even do a design for the recurve folks.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

atomic archer said:


> Really nice job! It's too bad we all have our cases already! You should also think about doing smaller sized ones for kids. Maybe you could even do a design for the recurve folks.


The cases are custom sized :wink:


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> You can make your own website for free at freewebs.com
> 
> 
> That bow case looks really good too by the way!


Nice Website!!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

do you have a website up and running yet???? i would really would like to know the approx. pricing, as so i can start saving!:wink: would make great christmas presents hint hint hint if anyone else sees this lmao:wink:


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> do you have a website up and running yet???? i would really would like to know the approx. pricing, as so i can start saving!:wink: would make great christmas presents hint hint hint if anyone else sees this lmao:wink:


The quivers is most or all the options are about $80-$90
My website is being worked on... www.wheelyrek.com


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

what would a case cost with seperate lined pockets for a long stab and vbars and with some embroidery work too


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

That is AWESOME! I agree very professional. What do you line them with . . do you have any padding? And did you use canvas fabric? The colors match perfectly :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

CountryWoman said:


> That is AWESOME! I agree very professional. What do you line them with . . do you have any padding? And did you use canvas fabric? The colors match perfectly :wink:


Okay I read through you quiver thread and answered my own questions:embara:. .how does cordura(sp?) compare in weight to denim or canvas:noidea: 

And just for my own pleasure what kind of embroidery machine are you using? pros and cons to it? been looking around but haven't really made up my mind on one . . like I have the money right now anyways :lol:


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

APAnTN said:


> what would a case cost with seperate lined pockets for a long stab and vbars and with some embroidery work too


Do you mean totally separate from the case it's self?
You can have whatever size pockets you want on the case.
If you want the bags/pockets separate, it depends on the size, but $10-$15 each and they are custom sized for the measurements you give me.


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

CountryWoman said:


> Okay I read through you quiver thread and answered my own questions:embara:. .how does cordura(sp?) compare in weight to denim or canvas:noidea:
> 
> And just for my own pleasure what kind of embroidery machine are you using? pros and cons to it? been looking around but haven't really made up my mind on one . . like I have the money right now anyways :lol:


As far as weight goes, they are probably about the same. Cordura is Nylon, a slicker fabric, so I think it would be easier to keep clean. Cordura is also water resistant, where I think the denim or canvas will soak up water if you ever shoot in the rain. I made a quiver out of lightweight canvas and it turned out nice.

I do not do the embroidery, I contract that out to a lady with a home business here in town. She is has done some other work for other members of the forum and her prices are great!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Wheely said:


> Do you mean totally separate from the case it's self?
> You can have whatever size pockets you want on the case.
> If you want the bags/pockets separate, it depends on the size, but $10-$15 each and they are custom sized for the measurements you give me.


sorry about that i didnt think about telling you where i wanted them. I would like to have them on the inside of the case so all you can see on the front is the embroidery work


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

APAnTN said:


> sorry about that i didnt think about telling you where i wanted them. I would like to have them on the inside of the case so all you can see on the front is the embroidery work


PM with a new idea sent


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

*Update: I am sorry I have to do this, but due to cost of making the bow cases I am raising the price to $125.00*


----------



## Biketrax (Nov 3, 2005)

Any Chance of putting up some recent photos PLEASE
Could not open the old link?


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

How did I miss this thread!? Your cases look awesome, and I think the price is great too. Is your website up and running yet? I can't get the link posted to work.


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

McStamper said:


> How did I miss this thread!? Your cases look awesome, and I think the price is great too. Is your website up and running yet? I can't get the link posted to work.


don't feel bad about missing it, it is a few years old recently brought back to the top. Thanks on the cases, but I do not make them anymore, I just don't have the set up to be consistantly awesome with such a large item. The website WAS up and running, but I took a year off to have a baby, so it is currently down. I don't make the bow cases anymore, but I am reopening the biz for quivers and accessories in February. If you would like to see some of my work PM me.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Wheely said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=664324


For whatever reason the link does not work for me it say's I don't have permission to view the thread. The wife and I are interested in seeing some of the quivers.


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

MileHighOutlaw said:


> For whatever reason the link does not work for me it say's I don't have permission to view the thread. The wife and I are interested in seeing some of the quivers.


*My original quiver thread was deleted....if you would likt to see some of my quivers please PM me and I will get back to you quickly. *


----------

